# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  pastels?

## jonesy72

wow i was planning on picking a pastel very soon. but can seem to find them anywhere. do they sell like hot cakes? time of year or what? point me straight

----------


## LGL

A lot of people are having a late season this year and may not have many hatchligns up for sale yet. Also, from what I've seen so far, Pastels seem to be selling pretty quick this year.

You can try contacting Nick and Justin Sloan: www.sloanreptiles.net  Even if they aren't listed, I think they may have some hatchling Pastels. Send them an email or give them a call and I'm sure they can help you out.

Sean Niland has an '09 Pastel female listed for sale: http://www.vmsherp.com/4SaleBalls.htm

----------


## Orlandoflor

they are every where in the internet that the best place to find them. Reptile stores might have them but not likely best chance is to buy one from a breeder .

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

good luck.........we having a late season........Sloanreptiles  are awsome!

----------


## jonesy72

thanks all ive been on the hunt for a pair..

----------


## mpkeelee

www.royalconstrictordesigns.com

hes always got pastels. i got one from him and it is amazing

----------


## rabernet

> www.royalconstrictordesigns.com
> 
> hes always got pastels. i got one from him and it is amazing


Damn you!!!!!!  :Razz:  It's all your fault! See what happens when I click on links just to look at pretty pictures? One snake just pops off the page - above all the others, and this is what happens. Money comes flying out of my pocket and I end up with this!

----------


## mpkeelee

> Damn you!!!!!!  It's all your fault! See what happens when I click on links just to look at pretty pictures? One snake just pops off the page - above all the others, and this is what happens. Money comes flying out of my pocket and I end up with this!


LOL. thats what happened to me when i looked on his site before. ended up with my pastel. looks good, congrats

----------

